# Amplificador de Guitarra 15 watts al encenderlo empieza a zumbar la bocina



## oscar4d (Jun 25, 2009)

hola que tal quisiera que alguien me ayudara a reparar un amplificador ibanez GTA15R 
al momento de encenderlo la bocina empieza a zumbar, si esta conectado a la guitarra
no se escucha ningun otro sonido mas q el zumbido


----------



## lobito (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola Oscar.
Ese amplificador es de valvulas no?


http://images.google.es/imgres?imgu...bnw=143&prev=/images?q=GTA15R&hl=es&sa=N&um=1

Abrelo y mira a ojimetro como se suele decir a ver si ves algo quemado, suelto, o que te parezca un poco raro ok?
Esperamos tu respuesta.


----------



## oscar4d (Jun 26, 2009)

No es de trnasistores es como díriamos por aca un "gorililla" esta chavito


----------



## lobito (Jun 26, 2009)

Abrelo y mira a ojimetro como se suele decir a ver si ves algo quemado, suelto, o que te parezca un poco raro ok? 
Esperamos tu respuesta.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 5, 2009)

revisa los diodos rectificadores de la fuente, para mi que se te fue alguno.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 30, 2009)

una pregunta, el zumbido ¿aparece con el conector de la guitarra enchufado o también aparece sin el conector enchufado? yo tuve un problema similar con el audio de un transmisor de fm ariston que cuando conectabas la entrada de audio aprarecía un "zumbido" pero cuando lo quitabas no sonaba nada, luego es que era un fallo de conexion a masa


----------



## algp (Jul 30, 2009)

Al poner la mano sobre las cuerdas el zumbido se reduce? Tienes conexion de tierra? Muchas veces ayuda la conexion a tierra.


----------



## oscar4d (Jul 31, 2009)

bueno, el zumbido es aun cuando el amplificador no tiene instrumnto conectado, si se le conecta un instrumento, no se escucha para nada... el instrumento, no suena como ruido de tierra =/


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 5, 2009)

el zumbido es variable o se mantiene; antes de encarar esta falla en tu equipo,  una pregunta que grado de conocimientos de electronica tienes, por favor no te ofendas


----------



## Cheere (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola, curiosamente cuento con un amplificador ibañez BSA10  y le sucede lo mismo. el zumbido es permanente sin conectar o conectar el instrumento, aún moviendo los pots de volumen, y ecualización sigue sonando con la misma intensidad.
Abrí y verifique las piezas se encuentran bien, inclusive las verifique con multímetro. En la parte de potencia cuenta con un TDA2030A ya lo cambie y sigue. El único chip que tiene el circuito es un 4055D lo desoldé y conecte así y sigue el zumbido.
Creo que el problema es similar al de oscar4d, si alguien nos pudiese ayudar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2013)

Cheere dijo:


> Hola, curiosamente cuento con un amplificador ibañez BSA10  y le sucede lo mismo. el zumbido es permanente sin conectar o conectar el instrumento, . . .



Y ¿ Revisaste los capacitores de la fuente de alimentación ?


----------



## Cheere (Abr 15, 2013)

ya, se encuentra correcto.


----------



## puntano87 (Abr 15, 2013)

Mucho cuidado con ese "zumbido", ¿es muy fuerte? ¿se siente un "plop" al encender? ¿llegas a ver el movimiento que hace el cono del parlante  al encender? puede estar saliendo tension continua por el amplificador y le vas a quemar el parlante. Pero posiblemente y con suerte, sea algo de la fuente como dicen los muchachos: diodos, capacitores.. 
Probá si al TDA le llega la tension correcta.
Otra prueba que podes hacer es fijarte en la hoja de datos del TDA la pata por donde entra la señal desde el pre, luego cortá por un momento esa pista(es decir, desconectá el pre del amplificador para evitar problemas) y mandá a masa la entrada del TDA. En este caso, lo que estarias haciendo es descartar problemas en la salida, es decir, si el sumbido se acaba, el problema lo tenes en el pre, pero si el sumbido sigue, la falla esta relacionada con los alrededores del TDA o la mala filtracion de la fuente


----------



## Cheere (Abr 16, 2013)

Efectivamente en la salida de la bocina hay una salida de DC de 20 [V] ¿que puede ser?


----------



## puntano87 (Abr 16, 2013)

Trata de responderme las preguntas que te hice y si pudiste hacer las pruebas correspondientes.  Sin animo de ofender ni retarte, solamente para guiarnos bien y no volver a repetir las cosas


----------



## Cheere (Abr 16, 2013)

Si el zumbido es muy fuerte, después de unos 5  aumenta y mejor apago el equipo, cuando conecto algo si suena muy gacho, si se mueve el cono medio fuerte.

Curiosamente cuando quito el 4558D se queda zumbido constante, ya no aumenta, cuando conecto el jack suen fuerte y continua el sonido constante. 

Ya le cambie el TDA y sigue lo mismo, su alimentación esta correcta ya la verifique. A y no te preocupes no me ofendes son asuntos de trabajo jejejeje, más bien gracias.


----------



## puntano87 (Abr 23, 2013)

Ah bueno, mejor así, entonces te voy a tratar mal jaja. Están bien esas  pruebas, pero ¿mediste la tensión a la salida de los diodos de la  fuente? fíjate si son simétricas y en cuanto están ¿como la medis? podrias poner una foto. Luego mide directamente las tensiones que le llegan a las patas del TDA. Cuentanos si tiene  otra alimentacion para el preamplificador que usa el 4558(primero habías  dicho que era 4555D y me parecía raro porque no encontré la hoja de  datos en ningún lado) o si la alimentacion la saca directamente desde la  fuente principal y usa reguladores(prueba las tensiones en las patas  del 4558, es decir, mide entre masa y la pata 4, luego entre masa y pata  8 y cuentanos que obtienes. Quizás tienes "suerte" y el 4558 está  quemado, pero antes de comprar uno nuevo verifica las tensiones que le  llegan. Si no consigues el 4558 puedes reemplazarlo por un TL072, son economicos. Dime si estoy siendo muy especifico, lo que pasa es que no se el nivel de conocimiento que tienes.


----------



## Cheere (May 9, 2013)

Si si te entiendo jejejeje ahorita lo que me preocupa es que no en cuento el chio de pre-amplificación pero me parece que si era un 4055D por que el 4558 es de otro amplificador que tengo lo acabo de verificar y eso me confundió.


----------



## puntano87 (May 15, 2013)

Disculpame, pero no logro entenderte, revisa bien tu mensaje para ver lo que me quisiste decir y en que te puedo seguir ayudando tanto yo como los demas miembros del foro.


----------



## Cheere (May 21, 2013)

Lo siento puntano87, lo que pasa es que perdí el chip pre amplificador ahora no recuerdo si es un 4055D o un 4558D. Igual no encuentro el data del 4055D deja investigar cual chip tenía.


----------



## Cheere (May 21, 2013)

Pensaré que es un 4558D. Estaba revisando y la alimentación del TDA esta correcta, en la salida del TDA  hay una salida de DC de 12 V ¿eso es correcto?


----------



## evatevez (May 22, 2013)

Soy bajista y me han pasado cosas simlares en algun que otro ampli.
Personalmente comenzaria por lo mas simple y lo que mas se rompe: el plug de entrada.
Es dificil saber a simple vista si funciona o no. Desconectalo desde andentro y fijate si sigue el Zumbido, puede que este haciendo masa. 
En segundo lugar verificaría la fuente. Averigua el amperaje, conseguite un transformador externo y proba desconectando la fuente y dandole power con el externo. 
Por último, si nada de esto funciona, lo mas probable es que sea la potencia, la desmontas y la llevas a reparar.
Espero que te sirva.
Saludos
[COLOR=#FFFFF]casino[/COLOR]​


----------



## puntano87 (May 22, 2013)

Pero, que es una alimentacion correcta para vos? decime que tensión tenés en el TDA y en que pines estas midiendo. Lo mismo en el zocalo del 4558. Y esa tension de salida es incorrecta, salvo que estes tomando como referencia el (-12V) de la fuente y no 0V. Es decir, si colocas una punta del voltimetro en la salida (+) del parlante y la otra punta a 0V (o tierra, GND, masa, etc) idealmente sin señal de entrada tendrias que medir 0V, pero si conectas una punta a la salida del parlante y la otra a -12V, etonces idealmente si el ampli esta funcionando bien te marcará -12V, lo mismo si tomas como referencia +12V. Controlá eso, en todas las mediciones que realices toma como referencia 0V.


----------



## Cheere (May 23, 2013)

Ok pues las tensiones tanto del TDA como del 4558D están en 20 y -20 referidas a tierra, en sus patitas correspondientes, (eso lo comprobé ya con los respectivos datasheets).


----------



## puntano87 (May 24, 2013)

Fijate en esta hoja de datos si la etapa de tu placa donde se encuentra el TDA es parecida a la del diagrama, lamentablemente sin foto ni circuito no podemos avanzar mucho. Mide esos diodos entre la salida y las alimentaciones para ver si estan en corto. Otra prueba concreta es que desueldes el TDA y midas si tienes tension a la salida.


----------



## Cheere (May 25, 2013)

Hola les mando la foto del circuito, el pequeño circuito que se ve aparte es el TDA. Los diodos se encuentran bien ya los probé, lo que encontré es lo siguiente:

Como pueden ver el TDA se puede conectar y desconectar, lo que hice es desconectarlo y energizar el circuito, verifique tensiones y continuidad y al parecer todo esta correcto.

Verifique todas las puntas que van al TDA, alimentación Vss y Vee (V+ y V-) en 22 y -22 respectivamente, tensión que correspondería a la entrada no inversora en 0 [V], tensión en entrada inversora 0 [V] y la salida del TDA 0 [V], ahora conecté el TDA y medí tensiones, las alimentaciones bajan a 20 y -20, lo que no entendí es que en la punta de la entrada inversora del TDA hay 19 [V] y en la entrada no inversora  0.712 [V] y en la salida 19 [V].

Lo cual indica que al conectar el TDA aparece esa señal de DC de 19 [V] en la entrada inversora, y se supone ya lo cambie por uno nuevo, y sigue igual.


----------



## Cheere (May 28, 2013)

Hola, sigo con el mismo problema, ahora les mando una imagen de una parte del circuito con sus correspondientes valores.

Lo que hice es aislar completamente el TDA (A.O.) desconectar la bocina, desconectar antes de la resistencia de 330[Ω] y desconecta el capacitor que esta debajo de la resistencia de 1.1 [kΩ], perdón el capacitor es de 10 [µF] y de la parte de la señal pre amplificada de la guitarra. 

Aún así me sigue dando en la salida 5 del TDA -19[V], antes me daba 19[V] pero cambie el TDA y ahora me da -19[V] y esta vez no se calienta, el anterior TDA se calentaba.

No se si yo este mal pero supongo que en la salida del TDA no debe de haber una señal de DC, ya que va conectado directamente a la bocina, si estoy mal por favor corrijan me. 

Hay un capacitor en el circuito del TDA que va de Vcc a Vee pero lo desoldé y lo probé, esta correcto. 

Gracias por su atención.


----------



## tinchusbest (May 29, 2013)

Cheere dijo:


> Hola, sigo con el mismo problema, ahora les mando una imagen de una parte del circuito con sus correspondientes valores.
> 
> Lo que hice es aislar completamente el TDA (A.O.) desconectar la bocina, desconectar antes de la resistencia de 330[Ω] y desconecta el capacitor que esta debajo de la resistencia de 1.1 [kΩ], perdón el capacitor es de 10 [µF] y de la parte de la señal pre amplificada de la guitarra.
> 
> ...


Vos donde conectas el negativo del parlante,porque en este caso debe ir a 0V o GND


----------



## puntano87 (Jun 5, 2013)

Fijate que estas tomando mal los numeros de los pines (comprobalo con la hoja de datos), no se si te confundiste desde el principio o fue un error en el dibujo, ya que la salida es por el pin 4, en dicho pin deberias tener 0V respecto a masa, en el pin 5= +22V y en el pin 3= -22V. No desconectes ese capacitor, sirve para la polarizacion del amplificador, en la pata 1 si tenes una resistencia conectada a masa dejala y aislá lo que se encuentre para atras para no inyectar señal. Luego mide la salida sin conectar parlante ni esa resistencia de 330 ohm. Si sigues teniendo tension a la salida y dices que ya cambiaste de TDA entonces fijate si no te cayó una gota de estaño sobre algunas pistas que estan causando ese problema.


----------

